# Honey Soy Chicken Chips



## Tsidasa (Jul 18, 2007)

I am eating them :lol:


----------



## Recharge (Jul 18, 2007)

are you stalking me? 
I just tried these the other day.. YUMMY!


----------



## Tsidasa (Jul 18, 2007)

they are so delicious :-D


----------



## dickyknee (Jul 18, 2007)

I don't normally eat chips , but my daughter brought some home the other day........ now i eat chips


----------



## bredli84 (Jul 18, 2007)

nah, the sweet chilli and sour cream are the best


----------



## stary boy (Jul 18, 2007)

i love them


----------



## Tsidasa (Jul 18, 2007)

bredli84 said:


> nah, the sweet chilli and sour cream are the best


blasphemer!

nah seriously although the sweet chilli and sour cream are good they do not compare to honey soy chicken =)


----------



## Jill (Jul 18, 2007)

Now I feel like chips.......


----------



## Tsidasa (Jul 18, 2007)

i'm almost tempted to make another run to the vending machine *drool*


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 18, 2007)

Tsidasa said:


> blasphemer!
> 
> nah seriously although the sweet chilli and sour cream are good they do not compare to honey soy chicken =)




agreed,..although kettle herb and spice ones are great,...mmmm,..chippies,....and mexicana doritos,....mmmm,...mexicana doritos,...


----------



## kelly (Jul 18, 2007)

What are the lime and black pepper ones like?

Tsidasa is going to turn into a Honey Soy Chicken Chip :lol::lol:


----------



## Magpie (Jul 18, 2007)

Again?


----------



## Isis (Jul 18, 2007)

Im with Bredli84....sweet chilli and sour cream yum yum yum




Gee I must be bored..


----------



## bredli84 (Jul 18, 2007)

kelly said:


> What are the lime and black pepper ones like?
> 
> Tsidasa is going to turn into a Honey Soy Chicken Chip :lol::lol:



i have had them once, they taste kinda sour and peppery. i didn't like them


----------



## kelly (Jul 18, 2007)

They sound pretty nice!
I might try the Original ones later


----------



## stary boy (Jul 18, 2007)

i went to the shop to get some lol


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 18, 2007)

Honey soy gets a big thumbs down from me, i can't stand the sweetness. Big thumbs up for the lime and pepper though. Best chips i have ever had!



kelly said:


> What are the lime and black pepper ones like?
> 
> Tsidasa is going to turn into a Honey Soy Chicken Chip :lol::lol:


----------



## Magpie (Jul 18, 2007)

You're all gonna get fatter than me even :shock::shock:
Nah, maybe not that fat. 
Pringles sour cream and chives.


----------



## reece89 (Jul 18, 2007)

whats wrong with you people way happend too the good old barbeque chips!


----------



## stary boy (Jul 18, 2007)

i feel sick now


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 18, 2007)

reece89 said:


> whats wrong with you people way happend too the good old barbeque chips!



Try the lime and black pepper and you will know what happened to the bbq chips! The became obselete.


----------



## kelly (Jul 18, 2007)

Hahaha wow I really want the lime & pepper ones now, I'll have to do some checking to see if I can eat them :lol: I hope so!


----------



## bredli84 (Jul 18, 2007)

sour cream and chive pringles are pretty good...


----------



## bredli84 (Jul 18, 2007)

sorry Kelly, they are full of meat


----------



## reece89 (Jul 18, 2007)

yeah lime and black pepper sound yumm


----------



## Tsidasa (Jul 18, 2007)

i ate some more honey soy chicken chips and i also feel ill =(


----------



## stary boy (Jul 18, 2007)

ohh tsidasa we are terrible lol


----------



## Tsidasa (Jul 18, 2007)

haha but i dont want to change =D


----------



## kelly (Jul 18, 2007)

Dammit cannot find any ingredient information!
Looks like it's Original flavour for me!


----------



## Jill (Jul 18, 2007)

I just went to the little local store and it only had original......still...hmmm....chippies....yum


----------



## stary boy (Jul 18, 2007)

OMG i feel sick!!!!


----------



## Tsidasa (Jul 18, 2007)

haha yeah i'm gonna drive to chicken treat and get a hawaiian pack =D that will fix the sickness


----------



## stary boy (Jul 18, 2007)

lol your a worry


----------



## AnteUp (Jul 18, 2007)

Honey Soy Chicken FTW!

I used to get them 'free' at work. No longer. I have since been through months of withdrawal pains and rehab. :?


----------



## Miss B (Jul 18, 2007)

I like the Tasty Jack's chips. And the 'Sour Cream & Sweet Chili' Doritos - mmm.

And tomato flavoured chips. But only crinkle cut. I don't like those thin chips.

Buuut, best flavour ever = Salt and Vinegar


----------



## slim6y (Jul 18, 2007)

Bring on Grain Waves and Muncho's - you don't know what's good until you've tried them...


----------



## kelly (Jul 18, 2007)

I think Tsidasa is just turning to food to help her with the Chat withdrawals


----------



## Forensick (Jul 18, 2007)

kelly...

you can't have the lime ones...
lactose! and milk solids! HURRAY!

stick to original.... homebrand salt and vinegar, and (suprisingly) the bacon pringles!


----------



## da_donkey (Jul 18, 2007)

So chat is gone, and all the usual suspects are posting on this seemingly pointless thread 

Welcome to the new chat :lol:

oh and i like "chips". ( now the mods cant delete me for going off topic )

:lol::lol:


----------



## kelly (Jul 18, 2007)

Dammit!! They sound so good too.
Oh well back to Vege chips haha


----------



## kelly (Jul 18, 2007)

da_donkey said:


> So chat is gone, and all the usual suspects are posting on this seemingly pointless thread



Pointless?? 
What are you talking about? Honey Soy Chicken Chips is a very important topic of conversation and needs to be addressed by all members of this website!


----------



## Forensick (Jul 18, 2007)

get the pringles bacon flavour!
they are vegan!!!!

also i found a vegan chicken once...

its annoying... so many "animal" flavoured chips are vegan...
but there is only 1 brand with a vegan salt and vinegar!


----------



## Forensick (Jul 18, 2007)

kelly said:


> Pointless??
> What are you talking about? Honey Soy Chicken Chips is a very important topic of conversation and needs to be addressed by all members of this website!



except that for kelly its purely academic as she'll never ever eat them


----------



## Miss B (Jul 18, 2007)

Forensick said:


> get the pringles bacon flavour!
> they are vegan!!!!


 
LOL how's that for irony :lol:


----------



## kelly (Jul 18, 2007)

Forensick said:


> get the pringles bacon flavour!
> they are vegan!!!!



No wayyy, even the THOUGHT of Pringles make me feel sick. So much fat & such.


----------



## Forensick (Jul 18, 2007)

you'd be suprised...
i find it harder to find an instant gravy that ISN'T veggie, than one that is...

and massal is still the tastiest


----------



## Forensick (Jul 18, 2007)

kelly said:


> No wayyy, even the THOUGHT of Pringles make me feel sick. So much fat & such.



riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight... coz as a vegan your fat intake is so high you need to worry?


----------



## kelly (Jul 18, 2007)

Forensick said:


> riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight... coz as a vegan your fat intake is so high you need to worry?



Hahaha, I just don't like foods really high in greasy fat!


----------



## bredli84 (Jul 18, 2007)

do you eat peanuts?


----------



## kelly (Jul 18, 2007)

Nope, never really liked peanuts.


----------



## Isis (Jul 18, 2007)

Hmm wish you could get big juicy steak flavored chips........with gravy made from animal fat......yummmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 18, 2007)

Lime and black pepper ones are dandy!!


----------



## Lozza (Jul 18, 2007)

lime and black pepper are great. 
honey soy chicken were better when they first came out, they tasted a little "soapy" the last few times Ive had them.

sour cream n chives pringles are the best 
also honey baked ham kettle chips mmmmm


----------



## kelly (Jul 18, 2007)

Trousa_Snake said:


> Lime and black pepper ones are dandy!!



I am missing out majorly 



Trousa
:shock:


----------



## stary boy (Jul 19, 2007)

nah they are crap kelly, dont worry about it, I am off to the shops in about 29 minutes as it doesnt open till 6am  ohhh its a hard life... i am so bored... who knows maybe ill buy some chips lol for breakfast  hahaha i just looked at a little white board on my wall and thought it was a mirror and was wondering why i couldnt see my reflection LMAO! im such a goose! anywho... bring back chat!!! did you know i have 14L of empty diet coke bottles sitting in my room :shock:

that cant be healthy.... o well... who needs teeth anywayy :lol:


----------



## Tatelina (Jul 19, 2007)

I want some now...>_<
Someone make me breakfast!


----------



## slim6y (Jul 19, 2007)

When you're bored stary - you always make me do something to relieve your boredom several hours after the fact that you were bored then... So for instance, what is much better than chips, has crispy rice at the bottom of a stone bowl, we're eating it tonight and is Korean food? Yes, it's Korean food...

I've forgotten about the $10 stone bowl for a while... hope it's still as good as it ever was!


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 19, 2007)

kelly said:


> Nope, never really liked peanuts.




Oh thank God! Finally there is another non-animal thing that can stop running and take a break with the tomatoes


----------



## stary boy (Jul 19, 2007)

slim6y said:


> When you're bored stary - you always make me do something to relieve your boredom several hours after the fact that you were bored then... So for instance, what is much better than chips, has crispy rice at the bottom of a stone bowl, we're eating it tonight and is Korean food? Yes, it's Korean food...
> 
> I've forgotten about the $10 stone bowl for a while... hope it's still as good as it ever was!


 

THATS IT SLIMY!!! korean for dinner for us w00t!!!! and believe me ill still be bored then... i just walked inside...ive been sitting out on the front deck for 5 hours now listening to music watching cars lol 

NOW THATS BOREDOM!!!


----------



## Tsidasa (Jul 19, 2007)

Another day, another bag of honey soy chicken chips


----------



## bredli84 (Jul 19, 2007)

nah, the sweet chilli and sour cream are better.....:lol:


----------



## kelly (Jul 19, 2007)

stary boy said:


> THATS IT SLIMY!!! korean for dinner for us w00t!!!! and believe me ill still be bored then... i just walked inside...ive been sitting out on the front deck for 5 hours now listening to music watching cars lol
> 
> NOW THATS BOREDOM!!!



Now Maddy I'm just going to suggest something to you.....maybe....you should go to sleep?
Just a suggestion :lol:


----------



## bredli84 (Jul 19, 2007)

listen to Kelly, the best cure for boredom is SLEEP! or eating if u cant sleep.


----------



## slim6y (Jul 19, 2007)

Bring back chat so I don't have to spend so much time with real people!


----------



## Teamsherman (Jul 19, 2007)

Tsidasa, keep eating chips and you will soon need to change your avatar.


----------



## kelly (Jul 19, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Bring back chat so I don't have to spend so much time with real people!



Ahhh! Tell me about it hahaha!


----------



## bredli84 (Jul 19, 2007)

haha


----------



## slim6y (Jul 19, 2007)

We found a map, a map to candy mountain...


----------



## slim6y (Jul 19, 2007)

Shun the non-believer - shun... shhhhhhunnnn


----------



## kelly (Jul 19, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Shun the non-believer - shun... shhhhhhunnnn




AHHH! Shun you, stop with the charlieeeee!


----------



## Tsidasa (Jul 19, 2007)

Teamsherman said:


> Tsidasa, keep eating chips and you will soon need to change your avatar.



stop threatening me =(
I don't wanna be an anorexic =p


----------



## stary boy (Jul 19, 2007)

i sleep, i just woke up


----------



## AnteUp (Jul 19, 2007)

This better be important! Is the meadow on fire?


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 19, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Shun the non-believer - shun... shhhhhhunnnn


 

ssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhunnnnnnnn :shock:


----------



## kelly (Jul 19, 2007)

eeeeeeeeeek


----------



## Tsidasa (Jul 19, 2007)

*dance*


----------



## eerin (Jul 19, 2007)

chicken twisties are on my menu for dinner!


----------



## slim6y (Jul 19, 2007)

Oh when you’re down and you’re looking for some cheering up
Then just head right on up to the candy mountain cave
When you get inside you find yourself a cheery land
Such a happy and joy filled and perky merry land
They’ve got lollipops and gummidrops and candy things
Oh so many things that will brighten up your day
It’s impossible to wear a frown in candy town
It’s the mecca of lovely candy cave
They’ve got jellybeans and coconut with little hats
Candy rats, chocolate bats, it’s a wonderland of sweets
Buy the candy train to town and hear the candy band
Candy bells, it’s a treat, as they march across the land
Cherry ribbon stream across the sky and to the ground
Turn around, it astounds, it’s a dancing candy treat
In the candy cave imagination runs so free
So now Charlie wont you go into the cave

*smelly 2007*


----------



## bredli84 (Jul 26, 2007)

anyone tried the dijon mustard and honey chips?
they are great!!


----------



## kelly (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh no! Not this thread....:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## bredli84 (Jul 26, 2007)

also had some tatziki ones, also not bad


----------



## nightowl (Jul 26, 2007)

Getting away frm chips, I like honey soy chicken medallions in the freezer section at Woolies mmmmmmmm medallions .......


----------



## Tsidasa (Jul 27, 2007)

mmm honey soy chicken chips, i'm at home sick, i wish i had some =*(


----------



## kelly (Jul 27, 2007)

Lets start a harry potter thread & tell everyone what happens hehe :evil:


----------



## Tsidasa (Jul 27, 2007)

they already did that =(


----------



## kelly (Jul 27, 2007)

I just want to talk about it more :lol:


----------



## Riley (Oct 12, 2007)

i love honey soy chicken chips!!! i buy them all the time at school


----------



## kelly (Oct 12, 2007)

Oh no, it's back :lol:


----------



## Tsidasa (Oct 12, 2007)

Lolz Omgzzzz I Have A Snakez!


----------



## Riley (Oct 12, 2007)

lol i love bringing back old threads =D


----------



## Tsidasa (Jan 18, 2008)

agreed lime and black pepper are the hip and happening now


----------



## jessb (Jan 18, 2008)

lol just followed this thru from last year!

Anyone who has ever lived in the UK will tell you - Walkers Prawn Cocktail Crisps (they are Pommy - you have to call them crisps) are the only way to go...


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jan 18, 2008)

jessb said:


> lol just followed this thru from last year!
> 
> Anyone who has ever lived in the UK will tell you - Walkers Prawn Cocktail Crisps (they are Pommy - you have to call them crisps) are the only way to go...



http://www.ukgoods.com/walkers-prawn-cocktail-crisps-p-247.html

$40 for 48 Packets... Can't go wrong really, but what would anyone do with 48 packets of chips?


----------



## Tsidasa (Jan 18, 2008)

jessb said:


> lol just followed this thru from last year!
> 
> Anyone who has ever lived in the UK will tell you - Walkers Prawn Cocktail Crisps (they are Pommy - you have to call them crisps) are the only way to go...



erm gross...sea food is wrong....


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jan 18, 2008)

jessb said:


> lol just followed this thru from last year!
> 
> Anyone who has ever lived in the UK will tell you - Walkers Prawn Cocktail Crisps (they are Pommy - you have to call them crisps) are the only way to go...



Thanks, now I have to try them...

I will buy some on eBay...

They sound great!


----------



## Tsidasa (Jan 18, 2008)

oh YUCK they're spreading the fishy evil


----------



## jessb (Jan 18, 2008)

DragonKeeper said:


> what would anyone do with 48 packets of chips?


ummm... Eat them?! 

And for all the critics out there - I very much doubt they have ever come into contact with a real prawn... Artificial colours and flavours all the way! :lol:


----------



## alex_c (Jan 18, 2008)

Isis said:


> Hmm wish you could get big juicy steak flavored chips........with gravy made from animal fat......yummmmmmmmmmmmmm


 they used to make pepper steak ones but not anymore


----------



## Tsidasa (Jan 18, 2008)

omg i know those pepper steak ones were sooooo right


----------



## blake_814 (Jan 18, 2008)

My grandpa once got Blackpepper &Lime (thinking it was chicken flavour because the pack was green) lol his face when he tried that rubbish


----------



## blackthorn (Jan 18, 2008)

My vote goes to the sweet chilli and sour cream ones.


----------



## blake_814 (Jan 18, 2008)

Chips are a rip off, you buy a big pack thinking (yay, I'm gonna sit in a corner and gorge myself!!) ANd you open the mongrel things up, and its only a third full...then you sit in the corner and instead of gorging, you gotta nibble


----------



## bredli84 (Jan 18, 2008)

the lime ones are crap. go chilli and sour cream!!!!!
in fact im going to eat some now!


----------



## Bill07 (Jan 18, 2008)

hmmmm i have no chips


----------



## jessb (Jan 18, 2008)

blake_814 said:


> Chips are a rip off, you buy a big pack thinking (yay, I'm gonna sit in a corner and gorge myself!!) ANd you open the mongrel things up, and its only a third full...then you sit in the corner and instead of gorging, you gotta nibble


 
The extra air in the packet stops the chips getting squished to crumbs...

Why don't you buy two packets from now on!


----------



## blake_814 (Jan 18, 2008)

never thought of it like that. But the price should be halved because you only get half the amount of chips. And I'm not paying for air.


----------



## Tsidasa (Jan 18, 2008)

i dont like this blake_814 character and his dislike of chips =p your prejudice doesn't belong here =p


----------



## Just_Joshin (Jan 18, 2008)

blake_814 said:


> never thought of it like that. But the price should be halved because you only get half the amount of chips. And I'm not paying for air.


They are sold by weight and consider air weighs next to nothing, you will nearly always get the same amount of chips.

CHIPS ARE GREAT!!!!!!! Anyone had those korean Onion rings, they come in a green and yellow packet. SOOOOOOOOOOOOO SOOOOOOOOOOO SOOOOOOOOOOOO Good


----------



## bredli84 (Jan 18, 2008)

womanator said:


> Anyone had those korean Onion rings, they come in a green and yellow packet. SOOOOOOOOOOOOO SOOOOOOOOOOO SOOOOOOOOOOOO Good



no, but you have me interested, onion is great!!


----------



## Tsidasa (Jan 18, 2008)

omg i must get my hands on these where do you get them??


----------



## jessb (Jan 18, 2008)

blake_814 said:


> never thought of it like that. But the price should be halved because you only get half the amount of chips. And I'm not paying for air.


 
Haven't you noticed on the side of the pack - "this product is sold by weight, not volume" It's on cornflakes etc too. I promise you aren't paying for air! :lol:

Don't know why I'm getting so defensive of chip manufacturers however... :shock:


----------



## Tsidasa (Jan 18, 2008)

jessb said:


> Don't know why I'm getting so defensive of chip manufacturers however... :shock:




cos they are gods duh


----------



## jessb (Jan 18, 2008)

Tsidasa said:


> cos they are gods duh


 
oh yeah, THAT'S it :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## blake_814 (Jan 18, 2008)

*feels ganged up on* lol. I didn't read the side of the pack cause I'm too busy eating them. Lol my grandpa didnt read either lol, he just picked em up.
But still, even though it is sold by weight, you think you'd get more because of the bigger packet.
*dodges chip packets being thrown by disgruntled blackpepper and lime lovers*


----------



## jessb (Jan 18, 2008)

blake_814 said:


> *feels ganged up on* lol. I didn't read the side of the pack cause I'm too busy eating them. Lol my grandpa didnt read either lol, he just picked em up.
> But still, even though it is sold by weight, you think you'd get more because of the bigger packet.
> *dodges chip packets being thrown by disgruntled blackpepper and lime lovers*


 
:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## WombleHerp (Jan 18, 2008)

i cant believe there is a whole thread on chippies :shock: :shock: its so, random, and so, different,

I LOVE IT!! 

and chippies too!!!

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm chippies

Nat


----------



## firedragon (Jan 18, 2008)

chicken or salt and vinegar chips on a sandwitch yum yum yum and chicken twisties mixed in chocolate icecream cant beat it... My sister in law swares by nutella and cheese twisties sandwitches


----------



## slacker (Jan 18, 2008)

bredli84 said:


> nah, the sweet chilli and sour cream are the best



Those kick serious backsides....!


----------



## jessb (Jan 18, 2008)

firedragon said:


> chicken or salt and vinegar chips on a sandwitch yum yum yum and chicken twisties mixed in chocolate icecream cant beat it... My sister in law swares by nutella and cheese twisties sandwitches


 
OMG Twisties!!! That's a whole new thread!!!!!
:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## snake68 (Jan 18, 2008)

you do realise I now have to go to the shop and buy some. Dammit there goes the diet!!! lol


----------



## Magpie (Jan 18, 2008)

beardy_boy99 said:


> i like this thread, i just brought some before i got home
> 8 pages about chips tho, lmao.
> 
> Best thread in a long tome and ...............
> ...


 

It's a 6month old thread too.


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jan 18, 2008)

TASTY TOOBS!!!!

Are the best by far.


----------



## slip_phreak (Jan 18, 2008)

Chilli flavoured Kettle chips are my favourite.. im wierd i know  Although the green packet one comes in at a very close 2nd but i cant remember the name of it for the life of me!


----------



## slip_phreak (Jan 18, 2008)

firedragon said:


> ...My sister in law swares by nutella and cheese twisties sandwitches


Thats just wrong imo! lol Thats almost worse than strawberry jam and cheese sandwiches that my old driving instructor ate while giving me driving lessons as i was dry reaching out the window from the smell of it lol


----------



## Isis (Jan 18, 2008)

Oh yes ragin and this thread is how old....... if you dont like it dont read it.

Sweet chilli and sour cream rule


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2008)

Considering it was started on the 18/6/06 fairly old. By the way that "If you don't like it don't read it" is a little hard when you need to read a thread to know exactly what it is about. 
Maybe take some advice from your sig.
Ragin.


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jan 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Considering it was started on the 18/6/06 fairly old. By the way that "If you don't like it don't read it" is a little hard when you need to read a thread to know exactly what it is about.
> Maybe take some advice from your sig.
> Ragin.



Wrong.

It was started 18-Jul-07


----------



## jessb (Jan 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> By the way that "If you don't like it don't read it" is a little hard when you need to read a thread to know exactly what it is about.


 
Is "Honey Soy Chicken Chips" not a clear enough hint???


----------



## bredli84 (Jan 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Considering it was started on the 18/6/06 fairly old. By the way that "If you don't like it don't read it" is a little hard when you need to read a thread to know exactly what it is about.
> Maybe take some advice from your sig.
> Ragin.



the thread is titled "honey soy chicken chips".
maybe it is about scrub pythons? better read the entire thing just in case......


----------



## jessb (Jan 18, 2008)

bredli84 said:


> the thread is titled "honey soy chicken chips".
> maybe it is about scrub pythons? better read the entire thing just in case......


 lol, you put it way better than I could have!


----------



## Miss B (Jan 18, 2008)

bredli84 said:


> the thread is titled "honey soy chicken chips".
> maybe it is about scrub pythons? better read the entire thing just in case......


 
pmsl...


----------



## firedragon (Jan 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Considering it was started on the 18/6/06 fairly old. By the way that "If you don't like it don't read it" is a little hard when you need to read a thread to know exactly what it is about.
> Maybe take some advice from your sig.
> Ragin.


 LOL dude the title says "honey soy chickin chips" what else would it be about:lol:


----------



## Isis (Jan 18, 2008)

Oh I never knew it was about honey soy chicken chips...........you are a right tool my friend. What did you think it was about incubation methods.........worming..........well derrrr


----------



## jessb (Jan 18, 2008)

I notice you're still reading, raginreptile!!!


----------



## Leigh (Jan 18, 2008)

guys, my childreni has recently shed, is she likely to have a fee- oh, sorry, this is about chips...
i shoulda guessed form the title.

yeh, sour cream and sweet chilli are better, 1 vote to them.


----------



## Miss B (Jan 18, 2008)

I love chikkin


----------



## firedragon (Jan 18, 2008)

LOL jessb
Since twisties is a whole other thread as jessb pointed out earlier LOL i'll have to also go with the chilli chips


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2008)

Yeah typo 18/07/07, it is still old regardless. The last post before today was oct. I think that is very old. Especially in the world of internet. No the title of a thread doesn't say it all. But the basis of the thread says alot about the content on this site and some of the members.
Have a good night.
Ragin.


----------



## jessb (Jan 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah typo 18/07/07, it is still old regardless. The last post before today was oct. I think that is very old. Especially in the world of internet. No the title of a thread doesn't say it all. But the basis of the thread says alot about the content on this site and some of the members.
> Have a good night.
> Ragin.


 
Took him 10 pages to come to that conclusion! 
:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jan 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah typo 18/07/07, it is still old regardless. The last post before today was oct. I think that is very old. Especially in the world of internet. No the title of a thread doesn't say it all. But the basis of the thread says alot about the content on this site and some of the members.
> Have a good night.
> Ragin.



If you don't like the site or the members *why the hell are you here?*

Seems pretty god damned simple to me...


----------



## Isis (Jan 18, 2008)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha......gee MOST people get it....


----------



## Adzo (Jan 18, 2008)

Take a bex and lie down....










mmmmmmm, bex....


----------



## TWENTY B (Jan 18, 2008)

mexicana rock, only doritos i eat...

but honey smoked ham own all who dare try to compete


----------



## Jozz (Jan 18, 2008)

Adzo said:


> Take a bex and lie down....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
HAHA! You beat me to it


----------



## =bECS= (Jan 18, 2008)

i vote we change bex to vallium!



oh and salt and vinegar are the best 
((just thought id better type something about chips since that what the THREADS ABOUT! ))


----------



## Adzo (Jan 18, 2008)

Jozz said:


> HAHA! You beat me to it



I was surprised I got in first. 

As for the topic, original corn chips all the way. All these new fandangled flavours give me indegestion.








btw, whats a bex anyway?


----------



## bredli84 (Jan 18, 2008)

Adzo said:


> btw, whats a bex anyway?



is it a type of chip?:?


----------



## jessb (Jan 18, 2008)

Adzo said:


> btw, whats a bex anyway?


 
One of those old-fashioned sedatives that docs used to hand out to frustrated housewives in 50s and 60s. The phrase was "She needs a cup of tea, a Bex and a good lie down" when a woman made a fuss about something as silly as her right to work after marriage or controlling her own fertility.


----------



## jordo (Jan 18, 2008)

I like chicken, original or BBQ, crinkle cut when possible, none of those fancy red rock deli flavours for me...

:lol: @ bex man, so much anger.


----------



## Isis (Jan 18, 2008)

lol.....nah jordo its intolerance of idiots.....lol


----------



## snake68 (Jan 18, 2008)

well i just ate pringles spicy thai with coconut oil. OHHHHH SOOOOOO GOOOOD


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2008)

You got in one isis.
Have a good night.
Ragin.


Isis said:


> lol.....nah jordo its intolerance of idiots.....lol


----------



## cockney red (Jan 19, 2008)

*Major chick eating thread. Unreal.:shock:*


----------



## Tsidasa (Jan 21, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> You got in one isis.
> Have a good night.
> Ragin.


*whisper* i don't think he got that he was in fact the idiot.
*normal voice* I like the content of this thread . It makes me happy, it's light hearted and really who doesn't enjoy a good chip whatever flavour may be for the choosing =) I think it says a lot about a person when they can enjoy the lighter side of life. I also think it says a lot about a person when they read ten pages about chips to come to the conclusion that it was a waste of time and then make others feel like they are somehow inferior for having a good time and reaching out to all the other fellow chip lovers in the world of reptiley goodness.
BTW lime and blackpepper is still flavour of the month for me.
I also love twisties CHEESE-O's although they are a rip off of cheezels i can't get enough of the things. Hi Kelly I miss you, we should go to the gym to work off all the chips!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2008)

Read my other posts "Intolrence of idiots" is something i have said. Nice try though.


Tsidasa said:


> *whisper* i don't think he got that he was in fact the idiot.
> !!!


----------



## =bECS= (Jan 21, 2008)

*[email protected]*
Suspended
.
.
.
:lol:


----------



## blake_814 (Jan 21, 2008)

Love this thread.
I have since made peace with the Gods...(chip companies) and have a packet of sweetchilli & sour cream in front of me


----------



## collins94 (Jan 21, 2008)

WOW 11 pages of comments becoes Tsidasa said she was eating chips lol


----------



## jessb (Jan 21, 2008)

Was driving to the airport today and drove past a Red Rock delivery truck with a big packet of Lime & Black Pepper chips on the side! Thought of you all and considered hijacking it...


----------



## slim6y (Jan 21, 2008)

Guess what my daughter brought over from NZ for me... Grain Waves... OMG - they bring back memories of a happier time... Sour Cream and Chives - Grain Waves.... 

Those who know will understand!

But I heard terrible news - they've taken Poppa Jacks (the real ones) off the market 

But better news - I found an Asian store at Earlville that sells the REAL Twisties - the ones by Bluebird Foods... OMG they're so much better than what Aussies call Twisties... Afterall it's a straight world without Twisties...

Well, back to *munch munch* my grain waves... Will get a pack of Munchos next time my daughter comes out.. anyone want to place their orders?


----------



## Adzo (Jan 21, 2008)

Wasabi coated peas and corn nuts defecate on *ALL* chips.


----------



## firedragon (Jan 21, 2008)

wow is this still going, I know twisties are a whole other thread but those wicked chedder are soooo nice followed by a small box of smarties.. Yummmmmmm


----------



## Tsidasa (Feb 13, 2008)

Lime and BlackPepper are still the best =)


----------



## Australis (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## kelly (Feb 13, 2008)

nananananana BATMAN!


----------



## Isis (Feb 13, 2008)

Its Back................................................


----------



## denno (Feb 13, 2008)

Its Old


----------



## Australis (Feb 13, 2008)

denno3367 said:


> Its Old




err


----------



## Isis (Feb 13, 2008)

denno3367 said:


> Its Old



hmmmmm why bother posting and ruining our fun........are you the fun police????


----------



## thals (Feb 13, 2008)

waruikazi said:


> Try the lime and black pepper and you will know what happened to the bbq chips! The became obselete.


haha yeah im with u waru, those red rock deli chips slaughter the rest :lol:


----------



## thals (Feb 13, 2008)

denno3367 said:


> Its Old


even stale chips are still nummy lol i know im a freak


----------



## Australis (Feb 13, 2008)

pythonrockchik1 said:


> even stale chips are still nummy lol i know im a freak


----------



## thals (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## Zergling (Feb 13, 2008)

sooo.... whos eaten those weird twisties that stain ure tongue blue???? :lol:


----------



## Australis (Feb 13, 2008)

Zergling said:


> sooo.... whos eaten those weird twisties that stain ure tongue blue???? :lol:


----------



## Shiv1 (Feb 13, 2008)

God your making me Hungry


----------

